# GW-made Primarchs



## Kevko (Oct 9, 2008)

So I know GW made 4 Chaos Primarchs for Epic 40k, I myself have Angron, but what about the others?

I found Leman Russ on ebay http://cgi.ebay.com/40K-Space-Marin...ryZ44124QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

and even found pics of him just primed http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2602937124/

Anyone know of any others? Anyone have any pics of the fully painted Leman Russ?

I'm interested in GW-made ones, I know there are a lot of non-GW ones out there


----------



## Llamafish (Mar 3, 2009)

He also should come with too wolfs.... think that the only primarach there made..


----------



## nightfish (Feb 16, 2009)

I think thats the only one. Maybe check the Games Day special models?

Things like that would be unplayable really. Imagine the hardest thing in 40k then times it by a few.


----------



## Wachaza (Mar 20, 2008)

Only official ones are Russ in 40k scale and Angron, Fulgrim, Mortarion and Magnus in epic scael.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

They only made Russ as a collectors. Imagine if the Primarchs actually had rules...

All the Smurf players would winge and winge that they were under-powered, and everyone else would state they were over-powered.

Then you'd end up with stupid rules like the Primarch rules that get posted in the Homebrews&houserules section.

not fun.


----------



## skulls_baby (Apr 28, 2009)

I believe the Tempus Fugitives have made some fairly balanced rules for primarchs for their upcoming great crusade campaign. will be good to see how they play out. With apocalypse becoming more and more popular I think its only a matter of time before we get some primarchs released, the ones the fluff allows anyway.


----------



## inquisitoryorei (Nov 25, 2007)

GW made Horus, the Emperor, and Sanguinius a while back.


----------



## haegrsmyhero (Oct 14, 2008)

inquisitoryorei said:


> GW made Horus, the Emperor, and Sanguinius a while back.


Do you have any links to pics? I'd like to see if they did any real justice to them! I've seen a few non-GW minis of the primarchs. Best one was Dorn. I'm trying to remember exactly where I saw it. If I can find it, I'll post a link.

+Edit+ Found it. Here you go.

Link


----------



## Kevko (Oct 9, 2008)

haegrsmyhero said:


> Do you have any links to pics? I'd like to see if they did any real justice to them! I've seen a few non-GW minis of the primarchs. Best one was Dorn. I'm trying to remember exactly where I saw it. If I can find it, I'll post a link.
> 
> +Edit+ Found it. Here you go.
> 
> Link


woah, those look awesome!

Didn't they have rules of Angron in Apocalypse?


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Yes and in the 3rd edition SM codex there is a battle scene with the Emperor and Horus dueling it out with Sanguinius dead on the ground next to Horus.

http://www.sodemons.com/gwmuseum/horus/04100327.JPG - this is a closer view and not as foccused view of it.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

^^^ loveing sanguinius and his haveing no armor. I wouldnt want to lead an army built by GW...


----------

